# Elk Roat and Venison/Elk Meatloaf



## bassman (Feb 3, 2008)

Beef spares, bked beans and meatloaf made from ground venison w/ground pork butt and ground elk mixed. Tried to post the elk roast, but couldn't get them both in one post.  The meat loaf is stuffed with ham, mushrooms, onions, green peppers and cheddar cheese.  Kind of like a big fatty but did it in a pan.                      Keith


----------



## bassman (Feb 3, 2008)

This is the elk roast, rubbed and ready to go in the Vault. It's still in the smoker, foiled with a little extra apple juice. It's only at 171 degrees now, so it will take awhile.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 3, 2008)

Bassman
Good looking servings you have there, making me hungry !!!


----------



## guff1972 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cant wait to see the elk roast,they are so good.  i really need to start going again and maybe get lucky and get one for myself.


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't take any pics of the elk roast after it came out.  It took 11 hours to get it to 181 degrees so I yanked it out of the smoker, wrapped it up for 15 minutes and sliced it.  Talk about dry!  I mixed up a cup of beef boullion and poured over it to try and moisten it.  Tastes okay, but sure wasn't worth the wait!  Everything else came out good so it wasn't a total loss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .   Keith


----------

